# 1970 Gauge Cluster Removal



## vin1069 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello all new to the forum was wondering if I can get some advice or tips to remove my gauge cluster I have an issue with fuel gauge and clock and just got a radio and a center speaker so figure with gauge cluster removed would make it alot easier thank you in advance for any advice or tips


----------

